# [Question] Tab won't start up normally. Stuck at boot logo



## ibrahimisadek (Aug 2, 2012)

my galaxy tab 10.1 isnt working anymore, suddenly i wont open i tried to data/factory reset through recovery mode isnt working.
tried to install zip from sdcard and gapps this works but when i choose reboot device it stuck at the boot logo!!!!!


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Which rom/gapps did you flash?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibrahimisadek (Aug 2, 2012)

[ROM] aokp milestone 6
gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
it was working fine till today!


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine has an extremely similar issue, but it was after installing Jelly Bean-based ROMs. Very odd.

AOKP M6 did the same for me, but only after MapleSyrup's JB builds. Check my topic:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31191-Won't-boot-anything-but-stock-after-CM10

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibrahimisadek (Aug 2, 2012)

i read your topic but i dont know what to do now!
i am stuck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll keep an eye on this topic and my other... Not much I can do immediately, at the beach till Saturday. Before we left I was able to get it to boot by flashing back to stock using Odin. When I'm home I'm going to format /data like 17 times using the stock recovery and try flashing JB roms again using the 7/17 gapps.

Of course, this is after I update to the OTA ICS









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibrahimisadek (Aug 2, 2012)

so i guess that there is nothing to do!!!!!!!


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I told you what I'M going to do 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

download stock firmware 
unzip firmware
get in dowload mode 
open odin choose pda and start
if you get bootloop data factory reset, wipe cache 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31500-galaxy-tab-101-ics-update-is-here/
link to new ics firmware or 
http://www.sammobile.com/firmware/?page=3&t=1&o=1&m=GT-N8000&r=-1#modelsa


----------

